# Viberzi stopped working... :-(



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

I am on my third week of Viberzi and this morning I am back to the pre-Viberzi soft mushy stools (with the consistency of peanut butter). The first week on Viberzi I was getting a little constipated and felt mild spasms in my rectum (which went away after the 1st week).

I don't know what to do at this point. I am struggling to get better thinking I have a mild case of IBS that I am hoping will go away with early treatment or just go eventually. I say mild because I have zero pain. My only real complaint is soft mushy stools that liquify when flushing the toilet, and a geographic tongue.

Does this mean once I stop Viberzi I will have full-blown diarrhea? Should I be taking a probiotic while on Viberzi (if so which one)?

I am now seriously hoping that I am not just a "science experiment" to the GI doctors.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I know that you seem bothered by the soft mushy stool. But there is nothing wrong with this. If you are just going once per day with no other issues (pain, gas, bloating, etc) and you are simply concered by the consistency of your stool, you have literally nothing to worry about. It's especially not serious enough to be on a drug like Viberzi. Is something else concerning you or is it simply the consistency?


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Only reason I'm worried is because this is a "change in bowel habits" ever since getting the stomach bug early November (although I will say I had much more serious diarrhea and actually had abdominal pain for weeks after that bug). Before getting that bug in November, my stools were chocolate brown and well formed, and not dissolving when flushing the toilet.

During the Xifaxan, not sure why but when I started getting actual stools they smelled like a bathroom cleaner (at first I thought it was just after cleaning my toilet, but it was going on for a bit even a week after cleaning it).

Also reason for concern is I can no longer eat the following foods: oranges, milk (using lactaid so no biggie), whole wheat pasta (this one doesn't bother me as much either).

The Xifaxan seemed to help reduce the diarrhea and completely eliminate the urgency and pain. But, since that time, my stools were mushy and the color looks like peanut butter instead of a chocolate bar. I also sometimes recognize food that I've eaten in the stool.

I even tried to explain to my GI doctor that I am not really getting diarrhea and have zero pain, but he seems to feel that the mushy stool that I described IS diarrhea in some form (which is why he prescribed the 75mb Viberzi tablets).

Has my body now "adjusted" to the Viberzi and now I have to stay on it forever? Or can I stop taking it eventually?


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Also having strange tongue issues which all my doctors are dismissing......

White in the middle, cracks/teeth marks on the sides, red on the tip, etc. Is this a sign of much more serious things other than IBS, or am I really worrying about nothing?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I know you've taken some Align probiotic, but have you tried high-dose probiotics or fiber therapy? These things will actually cure you where as a medication like Viberzi only treats symptoms.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Was just gonna ask if I should continue taking probiotics (I've been taking Phillips colon health per my GI doctor...also been eating 1 activia per day but stopped all probiotics this morning to see what happens tomorrow when I go, maybe I'm overdoing the good bacteria replenishment).

I'm just worried if this all ties into not being able to absorb the nutrients from what I'm eating (especially when I googled "tongue issues").

Booked another appt with gi doc with very, very, very little hope........

I was also diagnosed with fatty liver in December and went on a low-fat diet ever since, to reverse it (also cut out Pepsi since November). Could my liver be why I'm experiencing these symptoms?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

JeffR said:


> Was just gonna ask if I should continue taking probiotics (I've been taking Phillips colon health per my GI doctor...also been eating 1 activia per day but stopped all probiotics this morning to see what happens tomorrow when I go, maybe I'm overdoing the good bacteria replenishment).
> 
> I'm just worried if this all ties into not being able to absorb the nutrients from what I'm eating (especially when I googled "tongue issues").
> 
> ...


It could be the change in diet that caused the symptoms actually. If you are worried about nutrient absorption you can get all of those levels tested. I like your thinking and it might be a great idea to stop everything and see how it goes for a couple days. I don't think the probiotic would cause the loose stool, but definitely the yogurt could be the cause.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Probiotics absolutely 100% cause loose stools for me so that might be an issue for you too.

I would be wary in saying that probiotics will cure you...they can help lots of people but even then, it's rare that they recolonize so you have to take them forever basically. Which isn't a bad trade off if it resolves your symptoms.

For me though, probiotics make things much, much worse.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

mellosphere said:


> Probiotics absolutely 100% cause loose stools for me so that might be an issue for you too.
> 
> I would be wary in saying that probiotics will cure you...they can help lots of people but even then, it's rare that they recolonize so you have to take them forever basically. Which isn't a bad trade off if it resolves your symptoms.
> 
> For me though, probiotics make things much, much worse.


Actually you're right. I think I was looking at his specific situation and that specific probiotic, which I would estimate is doing next to nothing. But yes probiotics can make things worse for people, definitely.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok...this morning my stool was a little firmer. But, it was a lighter brownish-yellowish color which I hope is related to IBS and not my liver. :-(


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

JeffR said:


> Ok...this morning my stool was a little firmer. But, it was a lighter brownish-yellowish color which I hope is related to IBS and not my liver. :-(


Give it a couple of days.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

So is it normal for IBS-ers to have light-colored stools at times? Sometimes I have a stool that is light, with a few spots that are a bit darker brown (not black).

BTW this morning's was light colored too but it did not fall apart when flushing the toilet.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Mine is always yellow for the past 8 years


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

phew....i thought yellow meant pale which scared me (because i'm also battling a fatty liver, which is why i went on a low-fat diet)


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Today I get a slightly better formed stool which was medium-brown instead of yellow. Go figure.

I guess that's just the nature of IBS


----------



## Mjl88 (Feb 15, 2017)

I also use viberzi but w.o much luck has anyone tried g.i guard to restore the gut linen i am desperate jist want my life back


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Viberzi worked for the first 2 weeks, but I'm starting to think Phillips Colon Health is causing my flare-ups since I stopped earlier this week and saw some improvement.

Stupidly, I took one last night thinking I can maintain the good bacteria, and this morning was horrible! Stopping all probiotics for at least a week now, hoping I can get my life back.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

JeffR said:


> I am on my third week of Viberzi and this morning I am back to the pre-Viberzi soft mushy stools (with the consistency of peanut butter). The first week on Viberzi I was getting a little constipated and felt mild spasms in my rectum (which went away after the 1st week).
> 
> I don't know what to do at this point. I am struggling to get better thinking I have a mild case of IBS that I am hoping will go away with early treatment or just go eventually. I say mild because I have zero pain. My only real complaint is soft mushy stools that liquify when flushing the toilet, and a geographic tongue.
> 
> ...


We are all science experiments. There is so little known about this "syndrome" that it is all trial and error. Not enough money is being pumped into finding the cause.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm gonna try to stop worrying about this, as I am starting to think that worrying is my real issue (thinking that it is something more serious than just IBS....but I went through all those tests such as colonoscopy, endoscopy, tested negative for celiac disease, etc to rule out the major bowel diseases like colon cancer, ulcertive colitis, chrons, etc). On a positive note it was a good opportunity for me to lose weight for my fatty liver.

I don't feel any worse today than I did when I joined this board over a month ago (I actually feel terrific other than the loose bowels). Still zero pain 99% of the time (that 1% is just the typical tummy aches that everybody experiences from time to time). And the occasional flare-ups are not getting worse either (but are still quite annoying when they occur but I feel better after it's over).

And since Viberzi seems to be just a band-aid for the symptoms instead of a solution, I may stop taking it altogether (already stopped my morning dose).


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Stopped Viberzi as of 2/25 and went back on Phillips Colon Health probiotic. Was a bit rougher 1-2 days after but I think the probiotics are finally working, as I felt nearly perfect the last 3 days!!!!


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Great to hear! Hoping for continued success and relief for you!


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel like I'm back to square one all over again! After almost a week of almost-normal BM's, I'm back to the way I was before. I may need to look for another doctor as I am fearing that my condition may get worse if I do nothing about it (yes I already went through colonoscopy, endoscopy, and other tests, etc).

Can someone confirm if fatty liver causes IBS / soft-mushy stools? That's really the only thing they found wrong with me...and I've been on a low-fat diet for 3-4 months (where I completely eliminated sodas and significantly cut down on sugars and sweets). Was also on Vitamin E for 1 1/2 months (800 iu daily until 1/31/17)

Recently went for a metabolic panel test, fasting glucose was 101 (slightly above normal) but everything else was in range....my primary doc said overall very good and no issues.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Disappointing. Did you eat anything out of your normal routine?

I'm not sure about the liver connection, maybe someone else can chime in on that part. However I do know that it seems like most cases of IBS d do get worse over time and viberzi really only masks the symptoms. Finding the real cause for the soft stools is question #1.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

No, I havent done anything different with my diet (except being consistent with one Colon Health probiotic capsule each morning).

My doctor insists that this is not going to last (I really hope he's right....but since it's been 4 months I think it's time to start looking for another GI doc for a second opinion). I know Viberzi only "masks" the conditions which is why I stopped taking it.

What about gastritis? I forgot to mention that was the only thing found in the endoscopy (my GI doc just told me to stay away from fried foods as well as citrus acid, both eliminated from my diet completely).

Also my glucose was 8 points lower than the last test 3 months ago (hopefully that is a sign that my diet is working).

I'm also hoping that what I experienced this morning is just a bigger flare-up that won't happen very often.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've been fighting this disease for over thirty years and have to agree with my doctor that there is no cure. You can try every diet in the world, and if you truly have IBS, it won't help much. Until someone discovers a cure all we can do is treat the symptoms which is why Viberzi can be helpful for some. It helps me quite a bit. Lomotil is also pretty effective in my experience. Lots of people can get by with an over-the counter drug like Imodium or Pepto.

Diet is not a cure for IBS.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

This morning......I had a harder and darker stool, almost constipated. No major change in diet, haven't taken a Viberzi for 2 weeks. Seems that my stools vary from one day to the next.

I guess I need to stop worrying and take it easy from here on out since my doctors continue to report good results on my bloodwork and other tests. It's just weird that I have not had these issues before getting the stomach virus back in November......and still experiencing this 4 months after the virus is long-gone.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

AND i get a flare-up just before lunch...


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

The previous observation: there is no cure

is so very true, in most cases. This is because (in most cases, not all), it is a reaction to stress. It is often that simple. I've also dealt with the horrible symptoms for over 30 years. Some drugs help for awhile, and then many stop working as the body grows accustomed to them. Again, sometimes there is an underlying physical problem that needs to be resolved, but most of the time it is mental: stress. We all react differently to stress. That's why I smile when someone posts: "I've found the cure!" I don't think so...until you mitigate the stress in your life. That's why it is a bigger problem out in public rather than in the safety of our homes. We all react to stress differently: some get migraines, some have heart attacks, some have nausea, some have back spasms, some grind their teeth at night. Our reaction is cramping in our bowels. Part of the 'fight or flight' syndrome. My 2 cents.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

JeffR said:


> AND i get a flare-up just before lunch...


Try to very closely remember what you ate for the past 24 hours or so. The cause is usually found there.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Macaroni said:


> The previous observation: there is no cure
> 
> is so very true, in most cases. This is because (in most cases, not all), it is a reaction to stress. It is often that simple. I've also dealt with the horrible symptoms for over 30 years. Some drugs help for awhile, and then many stop working as the body grows accustomed to them. Again, sometimes there is an underlying physical problem that needs to be resolved, but most of the time it is mental: stress. We all react differently to stress. That's why I smile when someone posts: "I've found the cure!" I don't think so...until you mitigate the stress in your life. That's why it is a bigger problem out in public rather than in the safety of our homes. We all react to stress differently: some get migraines, some have heart attacks, some have nausea, some have back spasms, some grind their teeth at night. Our reaction is cramping in our bowels. Part of the 'fight or flight' syndrome. My 2 cents.


So true. This is why people are making a fortune of fad diets and OTC drugs that are supposed to help but do nothing. I've noticed that when I have a few drinks my IBS disappears. Alcohol helps with the stress. I'm sure pot acts the same way. I wonder if we would ever be considered for medical marijuana?


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

So far, all day today I've had nothing but discomfort and watery stools (going about once an hour). Might as well call it diarrhea since I havent even had anything close to a solid stool so far today. I seem to go an hour after eating anything today.

I did have some whole wheat pasta for dinner last night....not sure if that's what is causing this today but I seriously hope this is just temporary and will have a better day tomorrow but today just flat-out sucks.

I'm also done with the probiotics as they seem to be completely worthless.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok...today I am feeling better but yesterday was horrible for me. I was constantly in the bathroom (mostly after eating). I was scared as it felt that nothing was staying in my system. Then all the aches and pains (just about every joint in my body hurt, and I had a slight fever last night). This morning no fever so I'm thinking it was one of those "normal 24 hour" stomach bugs since it was mild (of course I was anxious thinking it was going to get worse....thinking about what happened to me in November).

Fingers crossed that today treats me better than yesterday....


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm feeling way better today than yesterday! Only had my usual flare-up in the morning but the rest of today was fine. Unfortunately I'm 99.9999999% sure tomorrow morning's BM will be the usual soft/watery stool (I'm probably gonna have diarrhea for the rest of my life).

Though I did start back on Align in the morning, and Activia in the evening.....I'm hoping this will help. So far today my stomach has not been growling or hurting even after eating.


----------



## mamapoop (Apr 5, 2017)

JeffR said:


> Was just gonna ask if I should continue taking probiotics (I've been taking Phillips colon health per my GI doctor...also been eating 1 activia per day but stopped all probiotics this morning to see what happens tomorrow when I go, maybe I'm overdoing the good bacteria replenishment).
> 
> I'm just worried if this all ties into not being able to absorb the nutrients from what I'm eating (especially when I googled "tongue issues").
> 
> ...


Activa has something in it to make u poop - try a really good strained greek yogurt.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Today I get a small hard stool that had mucus. Was also a "washed-out" brown color.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

bushja1 said:


> So true. This is why people are making a fortune of fad diets and OTC drugs that are supposed to help but do nothing. I've noticed that when I have a few drinks my IBS disappears. Alcohol helps with the stress. I'm sure pot acts the same way. I wonder if we would ever be considered for medical marijuana?


I think medical marijuana has been used for ibs. At least in Michigan, I do believe that ibs is a condition that medical marijuana can be recommended for. I don't know about other states that have legalized marijuana for medical use, as the laws may vary in what conditions marijuana may be recommended/used for.

I would think that in general, marijuana [or marijuana products like CBD oil] would be a better idea than alcohol. In many ibs sufferers, alcohol may make matters worse. Even before I had serious ibs symptoms I found that I would have diarrhea the day after drinking that wouldn't ease until I took pepto. Plus, alcohol isn't a great idea if you are prone to upper GI issues. Alcohol can interfere with sleep, as well.

On the other hand, a drink or two a day is generally pretty harmless if your digestive system is okay with it.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

LATEST UPDATE:

4/9 and 4/10 I had zero issues. Morning stools were better formed, no pain at all both days. 4/11, I had 2 flare-ups of loose stool and diarrhea in the afternoon along with some stomach pain and gurgling (right around lunch, and 2 hours after). Immediately after the flare-up I felt great, no pain at all. For lunch I had a chicken sandwich with cheddar. After my flare-ups, I had 2 slices of pizza for dinner. No issues so far, didn't even go yet today (my last BM was 4/11 in the afternoon before I had dinner).


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

UPDATE 4/15

Had a flare-up just now.

My last flare-up was 4 days ago so I hope this is the beginning of the end of my IBS-D (if that's what I really have). My stools were closer to pre-IBS consistency the last few days (except for today's flare-up).


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

I completely disagree that no diet can cure IBS. Although I believe some people may never find a cure, IBS has many causes. It irritates me when people say it is stress. That may be true in some cases but it is not always the case. I have dealt with anxiety all my life but did not get InS until I was in my 40's. It did not cause my IBS. It does make my IBS worse however.

There are diets that have truly worked for people to "cure" their IBS. I guess if you think you are only cured if you can go back to eating a highly processed food diet, then perhaps there is no cure. But frankly, it is not healthy for anyone to do that. We should all be eating more Whole Foods.

The low FODMAP diet, the SCD diet and the Candida diet with anti-fungals have helped people cure their IBS. No, these diets may not help everyone but if you have not tried them, go for it, try.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rboe said:


> I completely disagree that no diet can cure IBS. Although I believe some people may never find a cure, IBS has many causes. It irritates me when people say it is stress. That may be true in some cases but it is not always the case. I have dealt with anxiety all my life but did not get InS until I was in my 40's. It did not cause my IBS. It does make my IBS worse however.
> 
> There are diets that have truly worked for people to "cure" their IBS. I guess if you think you are only cured if you can go back to eating a highly processed food diet, then perhaps there is no cure. But frankly, it is not healthy for anyone to do that. We should all be eating more Whole Foods.
> 
> The low FODMAP diet, the SCD diet and the Candida diet with anti-fungals have helped people cure their IBS. No, these diets may not help everyone but if you have not tried them, go for it, try.


I agree 100%.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Down to having flare-ups once every 4 days (used to be every other day). And the flare-ups are less severe along with better-formed stools so I think my IBS is going away.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

After an entire week of "feeling normal" with "normal stools"......BAM! It strikes back harder than ever!!!!!!!! :-(

Last Thursday I was in the bathroom more than out with a bit more intense stomach pain, my rear was hurting due to the amount of times I had to go, barely got my work done because of this stupid diarrhea THAT JUST WON'T STOP!!!!

Friday was better, but never got a well-formed stool. This morning, about the same.

Just thought of something -- could it be my blood pressure meds (propranolol) causing my IBS? I started that 6 months ago when I got that really nasty stomach virus that sent me to ER three times that week (they diagnose me with high blood pressure and anxiety) and it seems like most of the typical stomach virus symptoms were gone except for the diarrhea.

Other than the propranolol, I am not taking any other meds, probiotics, vitamins, etc.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

JeffR said:


> Just thought of something -- could it be my blood pressure meds (propranolol) causing my IBS? I started that 6 months ago when I got that really nasty stomach virus that sent me to ER three times that week (they diagnose me with high blood pressure and anxiety) and it seems like most of the typical stomach virus symptoms were gone except for the diarrhea.
> 
> Other than the propranolol, I am not taking any other meds, probiotics, vitamins, etc.


Yes absolutely. Common side effects are abdominal pain, nausea, cramps, diarrhea, and constipation.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Latest update:

I tried having regular 1% lowfat milk yesterday instead of Lactaid 1% lowfat milk, and I had zero episodes. No issues so far this morning either, so I guess I can take "lactose intolerance" out of the equation.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

So I was able to talk my primary doc in reducing my blood pressure medicine (propranolol) dosage from 80mg daily to 60mg daily. Too early to tell if it's helping as I still have loose stool, but the stomach pain seemed a little less intense than before.


----------



## Barbara Griffin (Mar 30, 2013)

My one recommendation is to not look for cures, just management that suits you. Viberzi needs adjustment and management. I have alternated between one and two per day, and take with food. I also continue to take probiotics. I get one via mail order, but I don't really think it matters which one. I'm very sensitive to high fiber foods, dairy and high fructose corn syrup, so I limit those a lot. My goal is to be able to work every day and function normally. I plan to stay away from gastroenterologists as long as I can. My internal medicine doctor gave me the Viberzi when I asked for it. It's quite expensive also, but the manufacturer has a program if you have commercial insurance. It's not a cure, but has helped a lot. I was told my one GI doc that there is a bacterial type of colitis that can be screened for during a scope; it turns out I don't have it, but I tried the treatment for it anyway: pepto bismol. I actually improved a lot by taking that, I think because it absorbs gastric fluid. Anyway, I'm 70, still going strong, and that's my story!


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks Barbara...I'm looking for the cause, not cure, for my IBS-D. My GI diagnosed me with PI IBS-D and keeps trying to treat my symptoms, which is not very helpful as it does not help find out what is causing my IBS in the first place (he confirmed I do not have celiac disease).

A lot happened to me in November 2016. I ended up in the ER 3 times in 1 week due to dehydration and a very high heart rate from what seemed like a stomach virus that got real intense. Almost all my bloodwork checked out so they pin it on anxiety. I was then put on blood pressure medicine and found out about my fatty liver. Had loose stool and diarrhea ever since, but I also changed my diet significantly to reduce carbs, eliminate soda and other high fructose corn syrup foods, increase fruit and vegetables, yogurt, overall eating more healthy than I ever ate in my life. Tried probiotics, they initially helped but stopped working.

My liver enzymes were elevated (49 AST 79 ALT) in November but have since come down to normal levels, and aside from loose stool and sometimes diarrhea, i have no other stomach virus symptoms (such as vomiting, fatigue, fever, etc). I actually feel the best I ever felt in a while, so at that point I realized it may be my blood pressure medicine causing my IBS-D which is why I'm trying a lower dose since my blood pressure has come down quite a bit. So far I think the lower dose is helping, although it's only been a week so I really can't say if it truly helped or not.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

It's not the propranolol. :-(

I've been taking 80mg per day, which 7 days ago has been reduced to 60mg per day. At first I thought I was getting some relief but had 2 bad diarrhea days in a row (yesterday and today).

*I GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm having some problems with Viberzi too, except, it never really worked well to begin with. Each time I have taken Viberzi by itself, I have woken up the next day with diarrhea. If I then swap to Imodium, my stools become more like peanut butter, and I get worse stomach pain. If I take both Viberzi and Imodium at the same time, I get a reduction in the pain, and my stools become firm. I know it states that Imodium can only be used occasionally with Viberzi, but as of day 2, it's working for me. I hope it continues and is not just a coincidence. I've also never experienced any of those worrisome side effects of Viberzi like severe stomach pain, so maybe I'm just lucky.


----------

